# Would you date someone who looked like a Fur...



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a strange crush for the winfox blondes... I find them weirdly attractive.

If the winfox girls were real not just a fur, without question I would happily date one and hold hands with her walking down the street not caring what anyone thought.

Anyone else feel the same way about any characters?


----------



## Raever (Feb 26, 2020)

Are we talking about a Fursona being humanized or just if Fursona's were out and about? Either way, at the moment I haven't had that occur. Though I have seen some awesome Sona designs!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 26, 2020)

I would come to work covered in hair or feathers every morning.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Feb 26, 2020)

Maybe but I'd have to clean myself every morning and every night along with my clothes.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 26, 2020)

Everything is for people to try as long as you don't overdose. If I found a Khajiit or real life sona girlfriend which I would like and be attracted to? 
Carpe diem dear friends!


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Everything is for people to try as long as you don't overdose. If I found a Khajiit or real life sona girlfriend which I would like and be attracted to?
> Carpe diem dear friends!


If you date a khajiit dont you dare try skooma.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 26, 2020)

Tyno said:


> If you date a khajiit dont you dare try skooma.


As I said, everything is for people to try


----------



## Tyno (Feb 26, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> As I said, everything is for people to try






you've been warned


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 26, 2020)

As a bonafide furfag and degenerate, yes, yes I would. I would make savage animalistic love to said person who looks like a fur.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 26, 2020)

Corrvo's lady birds are very pretty.  Perhaps if they had a nice personality.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 26, 2020)

Tyno said:


> you've been warned


Pff! I do stuff like that even without skooma! Just watch!


----------



## Raever (Feb 26, 2020)

This is egotistical as heck, but I wouldn't mind dating my own Fursona. Though she'd probably murder me within a week. Still worth it though.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Feb 26, 2020)

You might as well ask ‘would you date someone of a different nationality or skin color to you?’
Appearance matters not. It is the intention in their heart, the sentience in their minds that matters more to me.


----------



## Fentanyl (Feb 26, 2020)

Nope. Humans only for me please. Would be a cool thing to see anthros become a real thing but I’d never date one.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 26, 2020)

I'd love a kyoot fuzzy panther man to snuggle up to at least in a friendly way. Not sure I'd date or marry one, considering this particular species of mine is basically twice my size and that might be uncomfy, but it also might be hella comfy. Could get lost in his floof or something, that'd be the best.


----------



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> You might as well ask ‘would you date someone of a different nationality or skin color to you?’
> Appearance matters not. It is the intention in their heart, the sentience in their minds that matters more to me.



People have their kinks and sensual preferences, even amongst types of humans. That's why certain types of porn exists. There is no sense in refusing to acknowledge that as a fact of life.


----------



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> Are we talking about a Fursona being humanized or just if Fursona's were out and about? Either way, at the moment I haven't had that occur. Though I have seen some awesome Sona designs!



Imagine a fur character being 100% real, no human inside and being able to talk to them on human level.


----------



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> This is egotistical as heck, but I wouldn't mind dating my own Fursona. Though she'd probably murder me within a week. Still worth it though.



I love the thought of that too!!!


----------



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 27, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> You might as well ask ‘would you date someone of a different nationality or skin color to you?’
> Appearance matters not. It is the intention in their heart, the sentience in their minds that matters more to me.



I agree with that too... unfortunately we live in a society where most of the population have closed minds.


----------



## Arix (Feb 27, 2020)

Strawberryhorse said:


> I agree with that too... unfortunately we live in a society where most of the population have closed minds.


I don't know if it's about having "closed minds" in this case - I would argue that being literally of a different species is a very different situation than simply having originated in a different country.

That said, I'm not interested in dating in general, so I'm probably not the most qualified to answer such a question.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 27, 2020)

I'd be more than mildly apprehensive if it was "me". But in the end, if it's not human, I'd probably be able to relate to it, cuz I just can't make friends with other humans. 

And who wouldn't wanna hang around with a small airplane-sized monster?

Wouldn't get further than that, though. Neither of us would be really interested in going beyond 'friends'. Fine by me, fine by her.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2020)

Strawberryhorse said:


> I have a strange crush for the winfox blondes... I find them weirdly attractive.
> 
> If the winfox girls were real not just a fur, without question I would happily date one and hold hands with her walking down the street not caring what anyone thought.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way about any characters?



Yes, I would in a heartbeat. But then, if I could, I'd wear my ears and tail all the time too, so maybe a bad example. <giggle>


----------



## goldcatmask (Feb 27, 2020)

I only accept the finest of monster ladies. If she happens to look somewhat like a furry or scalie then so be it. However, scalies are cuter.


----------



## Raever (Feb 27, 2020)

Now that I think about it my only hard *No *would probably be specific Species like Spiders or Caterpillars. Most bugs would be avoided or, in the cases that they're friendly, friend-zoned immediately. I don't find them appealing in that way, but I do think in certain circumstances me and an anthro spider could be good friends. It would take awhile though, and the spider would have to be surprisingly gentle with me. For I am a scaredy cat. No pun intended.


----------



## skroge (Apr 1, 2020)

I just had a thing for furry brown jackals


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 1, 2020)

I wouldn't mind- I'm not really interested in relationships at the moment at all, but if they were real and I met one and we hit it off.. Sure, why not.
If they were intelligent beings comparable to humanity, I don't see a reason why it would be any stranger than any other relationship.



Arix said:


> I don't know if it's about having "closed minds" in this case - I would argue that being literally of a different species is a very different situation than simply having originated in a different country.



Not to say that you were suggesting this, being that your comment only made me think of this- but I don't think bigotry of any kind should be given a leg to stand on. It all comes from the same  place, and it manifests in the same ways- people used to think gay marriage and interracial marriage were terrible for a litany of (wrong and stupid) reasons. And most of them were probably genuine in their beliefs that those were "very different situations" as well.
Obviously other sentient species don't exist on our planet, but I don't think allowing bigotry to go unchallenged, or even excused just because the situation is hypothetical is very responsible.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 1, 2020)

No because they're an animal that walks on two legs, and if I wouldn't fuck an animal on four legs, why would I do it with an animal who walks on two???

Y'all wildin out here, I swear.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> No because they're an animal that walks on two legs, and if I wouldn't fuck an animal on four legs, why would I do it with an animal who walks on two???
> 
> Y'all wildin out here, I swear.


Hmmm... good point


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 1, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> No because they're an animal that walks on two legs, and if I wouldn't fuck an animal on four legs, why would I do it with an animal who walks on two???
> 
> Y'all wildin out here, I swear.



Little presumptuous there- I'm ace, my guy. I never said I was interested in the idea of having sex with one. And there's more to a relationship than sex.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Illuminaughty said:


> Little presumptuous there- I'm ace, my guy. I never said I was interested in the idea of having sex with one. And there's more to a relationship than sex.


He also has a good point...
I have to agree, there's more than just sex.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2020)

Liseran Thistle said:


> No because they're an animal that walks on two legs, and if I wouldn't fuck an animal on four legs, why would I do it with an animal who walks on two???
> 
> Y'all wildin out here, I swear.


That's exactly what a human is, though.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 12, 2020)

Well, me and fursona would definitely not date since we're both straight but I can easily see us play-fighting until one of us passes out from exhaustion or until one knocks the other unconscious.

When I boxed, I usually opted to putting my guard high and kept putting pressure until I broke my opponents guard and then went for a strong right hook. I designed my fursona to be my polar opposite including his fighting style so he would just bob and weave between hits and wait for an opening to do a strong left cross.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 14, 2020)

If we were going off of just appearance alone, then as long as they had long hair, a stout/strong body, a soft belly, and a generally dark fur/skin/scale tone I'd be interested. Personality and aspirations though are a whole other thing to deal with.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 14, 2020)

no that's pretty weird.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 14, 2020)

ha ha, i don't do those things anymore. 83


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 14, 2020)

I wouldn't _not_ date someone who looked like a fur. That'd be racist!


----------



## Tyno (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm a human supremacist enough said. :V


----------



## Raever (May 31, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> ha ha, i don't do those things anymore. 83



Wait what do you mean by "anymore"? XD


----------



## Fallowfox (May 31, 2020)

I do a lot more than just date them. 
















I'd cook them dinner.


----------



## Raever (May 31, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I do a lot more than just date them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best friend material right there.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (May 31, 2020)

No, I wouldn't date them. For one, I'm happy being single and I'm not really a "dating" person, but even so, I probably would not find an anthropomorphic animal romantically or sexually attractive. I would be friends with them, even best friends, but dating? Nah. The reason I'm in the fandom is because I like the way human personality traits can be portrayed with animal parallels in art, not because I find animal characteristics attractive.


----------



## Raever (May 31, 2020)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> No, I wouldn't date them. For one, I'm happy being single and I'm not really a "dating" person, but even so, I probably would not find an anthropomorphic animal romantically or sexually attractive. I would be friends with them, even best friends, but dating? Nah. The reason I'm in the fandom is because I like the way human personality traits can be portrayed with animal parallels in art, not because I find animal characteristics attractive.



For me it's less the animal characteristics and more the Supernatural characteristics (especially in regards to my own character - she can be a neko, for starters --- and that tongue!) Ahem. Anyway. Point is, I don't think anyone in here is going, "Ah yeah gimme that golden retriever booty".

It's more like, "That's a unique experience,". Even for the aces (or greys like me), it would be interesting to see the differences mentally too. I'd love to see how anthros would interact within our world (assuming it didn't become a clone of BHA).

Besides, to play devil's advocate here, I think that finding an anthropomorphic animal attractive and finding an animal attractive are two highly different scenarios. The reason most find furry porn hot isn't because of the animal characteristics, it's the human characteristics given to them. Let's not forget that part of things, it's what separates some of the community from the you-know-what's.


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (May 31, 2020)

Raever said:


> For me it's less the animal characteristics and more the Supernatural characteristics (especially in regards to my own character - she can be a neko, for starters --- and that tongue!) Ahem. Anyway. Point is, I don't think anyone in here is going, "Ah yeah gimme that golden retriever booty".
> 
> It's more like, "That's a unique experience,". Even for the aces (or greys like me), it would be interesting to see the differences mentally too. I'd love to see how anthros would interact within our world (assuming it didn't become a clone of BHA).
> 
> Besides, to play devil's advocate here, I think that finding an anthropomorphic animal attractive and finding an animal attractive are two highly different scenarios. The reason most find furry porn hot isn't because of the animal characteristics, it's the human characteristics given to them. Let's not forget that part of things, it's what separates some of the community from the you-know-what's.


I think you may have misunderstood my intent.

I wasn't trying to say that finding animal characteristics attractive is a bad thing — if people find a dog's tail or a bat's face attractive when placed on a humanoid frame, then that's their preference and I'm okay with that, as it's not my place to decide otherwise (and yes, people like this do exist in the fandom). I was simply saying that, because I _personally_ don't find such characteristics on anthros attractive within the context of dating someone (I'm more-or-less asexual myself, but I don't exclude the possibility of sex when dating out of consideration for the other [again, personal choice, not a rule; I don't write those]), I would chose not to date or have a romantic relationship with an anthro.

Being attracted to anthros is not the same as zoophilia, obviously, and that's not where I'm coming from. I simply wouldn't be able to kiss or cuddle with an anthro without thinking, "This person has a muzzle like my dog's, and I don't know how to feel about that" or "This person has feathers like a chicken, which is something I grew up raising for eggs and meat." So yeah, I wasn't passing judgement, just sharing a little of my personal perspective while answering the question. I hope this clears that up a little! ^^


----------



## Sir Thaikard (May 31, 2020)

Monster Musume becoming a reality? 

AWWWW YEAAAAHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Raever (May 31, 2020)

CreatureOfHabit said:


> I think you may have misunderstood my intent.
> 
> I wasn't trying to say that finding animal characteristics attractive is a bad thing — if people find a dog's tail or a bat's face attractive when placed on a humanoid frame, then that's their preference and I'm okay with that, as it's not my place to decide otherwise (and yes, people like this do exist in the fandom). I was simply saying that, because I _personally_ don't find such characteristics on anthros attractive within the context of dating someone (I'm more-or-less asexual myself, but I don't exclude the possibility of sex when dating out of consideration for the other [again, personal choice, not a rule; I don't write those]), I would chose not to date or have a romantic relationship with an anthro.
> 
> Being attracted to anthros is not the same as zoophilia, obviously, and that's not where I'm coming from. I simply wouldn't be able to kiss or cuddle with an anthro without thinking, "This person has a muzzle like my dog's, and I don't know how to feel about that" or "This person has feathers like a chicken, which is something I grew up raising for eggs and meat." So yeah, I wasn't passing judgement, just sharing a little of my personal perspective while answering the question. I hope this clears that up a little! ^^



Clears things up quite a bit, thank you. ^^
I never thought of things that way, and I can agree that would definitely get in the way of things...kinda like if someone bears a striking resemblance to a sibling or something. Just- pass! x3


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (May 31, 2020)

Raever said:


> Clears things up quite a bit, thank you. ^^
> I never thought of things that way, and I can agree that would definitely get in the way of things...kinda like if someone bears a striking resemblance to a sibling or something. Just- pass! x3


That's pretty much the gist of it! I'd never date someone who looks like my mom or dad, let along my pet or a culturally-accepted foodsource. It just wouldn't feel right, perhaps even inappropriate or immoral deep-down, and would definitely (for me) get in the way of a good, healthy, equal-footing relationship, which I think (or would hope) is the goal of most people when dating.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 31, 2020)

I'm pretty neurodivergent, so I might have an outgroup bias if such people existed.
I'd potentially end up seeking them out more.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 31, 2020)

Yes i would! It makes things a lot simpler than being with normal people. Not saying I have anything against normality, but they tend to question your actions as a furry, and therefore, dating one who looks like a fur, (hopefully they are), would make thing even, and not so parallel. It would be simply _egregious _to date another normie, and thus....complicate things. Drastically. On the diametrical scale.


----------



## skroge (May 31, 2020)

You mean if anthropomorphic animals were real? I won't mind date one but it will feel strange ok but stranger but not sex part though just fun stuff like arcade going out to eat dinner or meeting friends and family members going to concerts for fun taking care of the kids


----------



## Raever (Jun 1, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Yes i would! It makes things a lot simpler than being with normal people. Not saying I have anything against normality, but they tend to question your actions as a furry, and therefore, dating one who looks like a fur, (hopefully they are), would make thing even, and not so parallel. It would be simply _egregious _to date another normie, and thus....complicate things. Drastically. On the diametrical scale.



Out of curiousity, what would make them different than normal people? The way I think of it, the concept isn't "humans who are furries". It's anthropomorphic beings. Whose to say you won't meet the most basic female dog? Wouldn't she count as a normie? How would you being human and them being an anthropomorphic being make anything even? XD

All I'm imagining is people expected sex crazed cartoon loving sentient anthros. Then they show up and they just want humans to leave em alone. Poor creatures. XD


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Err....that would be a topic of something that challenges basic concepts of understanding, elevating them to virtuous levels of....diametrically opposing ideologies. That would be a hefty amount of explanation....do you wish to proceed?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 1, 2020)

Provided I'm as my fursona but real me(human), I can date anyone as long as my partner wants me! UwU


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jun 1, 2020)

I still wouldn't have a lover due to my poor irl social skills.... 
Though... If any of my female characters existed I'd be a VERY happy man...


----------



## oappo (Jun 1, 2020)

Absolutely. The idea of merely interacting with another species is just so damn cool to begin with, never mind dating one. Furry or not. 



Raever said:


> Besides, to play devil's advocate here, I think that finding an anthropomorphic animal attractive and finding an animal attractive are two highly different scenarios.


Definitely. The gap between an actual animal and anthropomorphic one is about as wide as the gap between humans and any other primate. Sexual or otherwise.


----------



## Raever (Jun 1, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Err....that would be a topic of something that challenges basic concepts of understanding, elevating them to virtuous levels of....diametrically opposing ideologies. That would be a hefty amount of explanation....do you wish to proceed?



Why not? I'm all for deep conversation so long as it isn't doused in righteousness and "humans = bad" mentality.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> Why not? I'm all for deep conversation so long as it isn't doused in righteousness and "humans = bad" mentality.



I don't revolve around that mindspan, thankfully, but sure! Let's go deeper into that department!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jun 1, 2020)

To clarify, the girl characters I've made and kept are not overly sexual, they're actually cuddly sweethearts.


----------

